# 3 months in jail with a Felony for being on a boxcar..



## Lost

Hahaha ok check this..so me my dog Boudreaux,my boy Robert and his dog Lilly,Gook,my ex gf and her dumbass friend Nick hop outta Oklahoma(mind you this is Rachael's first ride)we go south...it was a cold night i had to share my sleeping bag with Rachael on a warped ass grainer porch.Morning hits..(we were heading south to Houston to shoot over to NOLA)I was the first one up.Gook Nick and Robert are 4 cars back..Gook and Robert share a porch and Nick has his own.I jump off and go back and see what they wanna do get off get some food or stay on and wait till we move agian...we ended up being in Gainseville Texas near Dallas.we get off fly some signs get some food and decide to get back on it's was 3:40 almost 4:00 in the afternoon when we decided to get back on the train..we saw a boxcar some 7 cars behind our grainers so we hopped on that..10 mins later it sounded like we we're about to move but it ended up being about 10 police off. and 3 dogs with guns out screaming..now we had about 5 or 6 bottles of mad dog cause it was gonna be a slow ride..we were drunk when they pulled us off..they took our dogs to the pound arrested us and my ex was all scared since she never been to jail before.I told her it would be ok wed be in for about a week or two at the most.the guy nick is skitzo when he gets drunk.his split personality name is johnny he was trying to fight all the cops and got maced and tazed..when we got arraigned the next morning,we we're told we were charged with a Felony with a 20'000 dollar bond each..oh and forgot to mention I went under a fake name..Michael j. Greenleaf Jr. made it up while I was getting arrested don't know how I got away with it but i did.We were on the Texoma and Dallas news and made front page in the Texoma area newspaper..what ended up happening was that they finnaly read up on this and figured out that it's a class c so they dropped all our charges and let us go each a week apart.luckily friends of ours got our dogs out for us so we still have them.Just a little warning to everyone who ride from Olkahoma city to houston don't get off in Gainseville..Also when we got out everyone was "Hey you guys are them trai rider huh?" and kept giving us money and beer..haha


----------



## derekja

Wow, glad you all came out of it OK.

Some of the comments on the news story are worth reading if only to laugh at.

http://www.kxii.com/home/headlines/16967141.html


----------



## Lost

HAHA my ex-gf's mom go on and posted a comment..thanks for finding this we were trying to look for it..

Posted by: Jane Location: Lancaster, TX on Mar 26, 2008 at 11:40 PM
My daughter is one of those kids caught...NO, she should not evaded arrest but, why should be getting on board of a NON-moving train w/open cabin be considered a felony?! Oh, and by the way, she is NOT HOMELESS!! Who confirmed this info ?!! The other guys she was hanging out ARE homeless and 'panhandlers' Rachael has worked until recently F/T, has her GED. She has aspirations to go to Beauty school. In her defense, I don't think that she had any idea that getting into a boxcar was a felony-I had no knowledge of this and I'm a college graduate! Also several of my adult friends confirmed they never heard of that being felony!! If my daughter is released, I would think it appropriate to have one of those monitoring devices placed, so there is accountability for her actions!! It will make her very humble but, also respect the laws that are in place! ,


----------



## wokofshame

haha Michael Greenleaf Jr that's some funny-ass shit

actually my friend Goat did get 3 months, i'm not sure he served all of it, he and his ex-gf were fucking on a coal car and the bull pulled them off at gunpoint, his pants down around his ankles he drunkenly tryed to tell the bull his name was goat," no really, that's my real name officer", i think that pissed the bull off.
that's the longest i've ever heard of anyone getting for trampin'.
just shows how the system screws people who can't afford lawyers. maybe one of us can get a fake law degree ( i bet ya could just photoshop and laminate a card) and pretend to be a lawyer? steal a gucci suit and go around representing hobos.
does the court even actually check lawyers' credentials?


----------



## iago

haha
your friends moms comment is really funny


----------



## jokey_bogus

i never hopped a rail before, thought about it a few times but id rather hop with somebody that knows what their doing. just hasnt worked out yet. 

im not trying to lose a leg just yet. 

so the mom left a comment... why does she even know what this site is? ive been trampin 5 yrs and just now found this site. 

and why is an ex tramp going to beauty school? haha or have a fucking tracking device...

glad everything worked out with the dogs


----------



## sharks77

MURT said:


> haha Michael Greenleaf Jr that's some funny-ass shit
> 
> he and his ex-gf were fucking on a coal car and the bull pulled them off at gunpoint, his pants down around his ankles



that would be the worst thing ever, haha


----------



## katiehabits

those some funny & fucked up comments on the news story man....


----------



## Razor_

dammit! this was a good story.
good you got you dogs back.


----------



## RebeccaSoup

heh. gook was talking about this... didnt they keep him for like a month?


----------

